# Perseid meteor shower



## Tess (Aug 2, 2013)

Perseid meteor shower peaks the 12th and 13th

http://www.latimes.com/news/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-perseid-meteor-fireball-champion-20130730,0,651430.story


----------



## FABulousWines (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder! It is always best to get out to a dark location away from city lights/light pollution. You will see more meteors. We like to lay back on lawn chairs and enjoy the show. Meteors can appear in any portion of the sky. It can try your patience, but if it is an active shower it can be spectacular!


----------



## Tess (Aug 3, 2013)

yep, even if your out in the country like I am. Step away from your house. Away from any light and you will see more


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Tess I'm counting on you to remind us!


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 3, 2013)

Us too, Tess! We live in the country so we should have a great view!


----------



## Tess (Aug 4, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Tess I'm counting on you to remind us!



I will, you can plan on it!! lol


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 4, 2013)

FABulousWines I am guessing you will be up in the mountains? Please post photos here.


----------



## FABulousWines (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a few new solar panels I need to install on the observatory and am planning to go up next weekend. Unfortunately I will need to return home Sunday before the peak; danged mortgage payment. My friend was up there this weekend and said he was already seeing some nice stray Perseids, so it is shaping up to be a nice shower this year.


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 4, 2013)

FABulousWines IF you ever want company when you go up there, please let us know. Not trying to be forward either and will fully understand a decline. I am sure you have plenty who want to go too.


----------



## Tess (Aug 4, 2013)

Fab, that is wonderful. You have your own observatory?
I drive out on the edge of the ridge in our Bobcat (Golf cart on steroids) with a bottle of wine. I hope we at least get one good clear night here in Southeast Indiana.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2013)

OOOOOh, please remind me of this!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do an immense amount of late night early morning fishing wading out in the saltwater and stare at the sky all the time and typically see 2- 3 on an average night of meteors and once in a great while a shooting star. I hope its a nice clear night that night and also hope its a low tide that night as thats when Im out there. Im going to have to go check the tide chart right now for that!!!!! Awesome, low tide is for 10:19 that night so Ill be out there 2 hours earlier and 2 hours after that and theres a spot right near there where I can fish it for about another 2 hours before the tide basically kicks me out. If anyone's wondering saying doesnt he have to work the next day the answer is yes and lots of times I go out and 3 am in the morn and fish until I have to go straight to work from there! LOL I am the Mad Fisherman!


----------



## Tess (Aug 4, 2013)

You are a mad fisherman!! I thought my guys were bad but your hardcore Wade lol. I will make sure I update this with a reminder  Good Luck on the fishing that night


----------



## FABulousWines (Aug 5, 2013)

Tess said:


> Fab, that is wonderful. You have your own observatory?
> I drive out on the edge of the ridge in our Bobcat (Golf cart on steroids) with a bottle of wine. I hope we at least get one good clear night here in Southeast Indiana.



Yeah, they call it a "roll off roof" observatory. I posted a couple pics in this thread:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/post-photo-any-photo-37872/index5.html#post438716

I hoping for at least one good clear night, but that hasn't exactly been the trend around here this summer


----------



## Tess (Aug 8, 2013)

LMAO...That is awesome!!!!


----------



## beardy (Aug 9, 2013)

Starting to see some of the beginnings of it tonight in SoCal. Will be driving to the middle of the desert on monday night to watch its peak with a bottle of Skeeter pee! (And a DD


----------



## FABulousWines (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds great, Beardy. The weather forecast is looking pretty iffy right now, so I am kind of sitting on the fence as to whether I will make the trip to the mountains. Besides my daughter just moved and she needs dear old dad to come over and fix up a few things...I think she really just wants an excuse for me to come over with some of that new Dragon Blood


----------



## JohnT (Aug 9, 2013)

I wonder if it is worth a try for me. Considering the level of light polution in New Jersey, I doubt that I will see anything.


----------



## beardy (Aug 9, 2013)

FABulousWines said:


> Sounds great, Beardy. The weather forecast is looking pretty iffy right now, so I am kind of sitting on the fence as to whether I will make the trip to the mountains. Besides my daughter just moved and she needs dear old dad to come over and fix up a few things...I think she really just wants an excuse for me to come over with some of that new Dragon Blood



Well I need some things fixed too so bring a bottle and I'll be here hahaha


----------



## FABulousWines (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL, OK I'll be right over. Leave the light on!


----------



## Tess (Aug 10, 2013)

A Guide to Watching the Spectacular Perseids
The annual meteor shower will dazzle skywatchers with a flurry of shooting stars.



http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/08/130810-perseids-meteors-shower-science-space/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_fb20130810news-persmetshw&utm_campaign=Content


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2013)

Wade E said:


> OOOOOh, please remind me of this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You've been reminded!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like its starting a little early. I'm fishing right now and I just saw 4 nice long bright stars or whatever they are (meteors) cruise across the sky from East to West. Luckily the clouds just cleared out about 1/2 an hour ago because it was very cloudy earlier and I had to check the radar as I thought a storm was brewing.


----------



## Tess (Aug 11, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Looks like its starting a little early. I'm fishing right now and I just saw 4 nice long bright stars or whatever they are (meteors) cruise across the sky from East to West. Luckily the clouds just cleared out about 1/2 an hour ago because it was very cloudy earlier and I had to check the radar as I thought a storm was brewing.



Yeah it gos on for days but its peaks tomorrow and Tuesday!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tess (Aug 12, 2013)

Enjoy, like I created it!!!  anyway, Tonight and tomorrow night are the peak nights. Looks like its going to be cloudy both nights here in Southern Indiana


----------

